# The Woods (Halloween 2013) Epilogue



## Justin (Nov 1, 2013)

Our annual Halloween event is finally over as of 5:00PM PST today. In total, the event was running for about 48 hours, give or take. Even if you were busy on Halloween day, there was hopefully plenty of time on the evening of the 30th, and much of the 1st.

Many of you who didn't solve both riddles have been asking for the answers after the event ends. Well, I'm here to grant wishes right now. Behold below... The Woods (Halloween 2013) Epilogue!

*The First Riddle*
The first riddle was intended to be easy enough for anyone interested in The Woods to solve and receive the Dusty Scroll item reward. First, a thread was posted by Jack in The Woods forum containing a story and a Scroll:



Spoiler: Story Text (Part 1)






Things don't seem right in this place. A cold chill passes by you as the dying leaves rustle in the trees towering towards the dimly lit sky. You quickly come across a glade, making a small parting in the otherwise dense forest. A small shack is centered within and as you search inside you notice that it seems somebody had left in a hurry. The only things you see are a small bed and a crude desk with a dusty diary on top. You open up the diary?





These fools, they mindlessly let people into MY woods?! These haunted woods are sacred. You cannot even comprehend the terror that you've unleashed by invading this forest. The spirits, I can feel them, they are already awakening from their deep slumber. I'm not sure I can fight them any longer.





Only one week and the fog is rolling in. As each day passes it becomes thicker, more deadly. I can't remain here much longer, the spirits will consume this place when they arrive.





I still remain here and the spirits seem to have calmed. Although they may be simply gathering their strength. One thing's for sure, they are here. I hear whispering bouncing through the trees and echoing in the wind.





I was right, the spirits are starting to appear. I see more and more each day now, I fear they are planning some sort of attack. In the whispers I hear them plotting? This situation is getting dire. I need some help. I have started sending candy outside of The Woods, hoping to attract some humans to help with this endeavour.





The humans have yet to arrive, though I sense that my candy is starting to spread. Soon they should be here, I just hope that it's not too late.





The fog is thick again and rolling in fast. I don't have long, I must leave... I need the lantern, I need to expel these spirits!  If you find this, there is a scroll hidden under my bed with my whereabouts. Find me.

You search under the bed and despite the thick dust you quickly come across a small rolled up scroll. Upon unrolling it you discover something written on the scroll which appears to be in some strange language. What could it mean?






Search for clues on the forum to decipher the text and continue your quest!
Once you have figured out the meaning, report this post with your answer.​






Hidden around the forum were glyph characters corresponding to the alphabet. By browsing around the forum, you could correlate the different glyphs on the Scroll with actual letters in the alphabet. Here's where they were hidden:

*T:*
- Gallows Signature
- Post New *T*hread
*H:*
- Today's Birt*h*days at the bottom the forum
- Thunder's signature
*E:*
- Justin's Signature
- R*e*ply to Thread
*B:*
- *B*rewster's Cafe
*L:*
- "Mumb*l*e voice server" on the "Chat" page.
- "Post Qua*l*ity" in the "Rules" thread
- Andy's Signature
*R:*
- *R*e-Tail
- Jason's Signature

When translated, this is how the Scroll looked:




Participants then reported the post with the phrase "The Bell Tree" to solve the riddle and receive the Dusty Scroll item reward. Some participants used "TBT HER ELE LE", "T B T E R H L E E L E", or some other odd variant. These reports did not count unless they specifically stated "The Bell Tree" somewhere in their report, or implied that they recognized it was referring to The Bell Tree. *From our tallying, about 185 members received the Dusty Scroll item.*

*The Second Riddle*
Upon completing the first riddle, and receiving the Dusty Scroll item as a reward, something interesting happened! A second board in The Woods was revealed to the Dusy Scroll holders called The Deep Woods. Inside The Deep Woods was another thread posted by Jack containing another riddle and a map.



Spoiler: Story Text (Part 2)





"The Bell Tree", what could that mean? Where do I need to go?

As you're staring up into the obscured sky, a harsh breeze blows through. The branches crack and bend and for a brief moment you catch a glimpse of a tree larger than all the rest towards the center of this forest. A faint chiming rings out, coming from the direction of this tree. *This must be it, the bell tree!*

Before you even have time to stand up you notice a thick fog rolling in from in-between the trees. It seems unnatural, it's far too dense and moving far too quickly. *Is this the fog the diary spoke of?*

You hurriedly back away. The fog gets closer to the shack until it starts moving in strange patterns. Soon enough, giant hands made of fog grasp out from the mass and surround the shack, crumbling it under their grip. As you turn to run, you hear a loud cackling behind you. It appears to catch up to you as you run but quickly disperses and echoes throughout the trees all around until it disappears entirely.

After what seems like hours of running, you come across another clearing in the forest. You squeeze your way out from the trees and as your eyes adjust to the lighting, you see a large tree reaching up high into the sky. The leaves are unlike others in this forest, as the sparse light hits them they faintly shimmer and almost seem to be glowing. In the wind they create gentle chimes, as if a thousand tiny bells were being softly rung.

Looking at the base of the tree you notice a dark figure dressed in purple robes. You quietly make your way towards this man, although your efforts are quickly thwarted when he turns his head and notices you. His face resembles that of a pumpkin which is carved into a permanent smile.

"Ah, you seem to have found me. *I presume you read my diary?* I have been waiting? *I require your help.*"

Looking bewildered but with your curiosity getting the best of you, you step towards this man. He soon explains that the spirits of The Woods have become angry since a raiding party of humans had destroyed the forest on Friday the 13th. He came to the bell tree *seeking a map*, the map which would lead to an *ancient lantern*, capable of calming the spirits and forcing them back into their own realm.

Before he can finish what he was saying, the branches on the nearby tree start moving by themselves, lashing out towards this mysterious man and ensnaring him in their grasp. He's whisked up high into the sky, but not before *dropping the map* which soon finds its way down to your feet.

*"Find the lantern, save the bell tree!"* Is echoed down from the sky, as the man disappears into the leaves of the tree which grabbed him.





The thread is stuck, in the board assigned.
Where the excerpts are posted from the jabbering minds.
Inside the thread, 61467 steps you've taken. One more to go and the lantern you shall find.​








This riddle was intended to be quite a bit more difficult. Not everyone was necessarily going to solve it. For this one, let's go through the thinking process that we intended. First, read the riddle text closely again:

*The thread is stuck, in the board assigned.*
This refers to the board Brewster's Cafe, as clearly shown in the map. A line leads across the water from The Woods to Brewster's Cafe.

*Where the excerpts are posted from the jabbering minds.*
This refers to the thread "IRC Quotes Thread". Excerpts refers to the quotes, jabbering minds refers to the chattiness of the IRC. (Internet Relay Chat)

*Inside the thread, 61467 steps you've taken. One more to go and the lantern you shall find.*
Alright... here's the part where you're all gonna murder us... Once inside the thread.... look at the URL of the thread.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61467-IRC-Quotes-Thread

Huh... does something sound _a bit familiar_ to you guys in that URL?

Oh, that's right.

_The bloody number._

You've taken 61467 steps to the IRC Quotes Thread. What's next? Let's glance back at the riddle text.

*Inside the thread, 61467 steps you've taken. One more to go and the lantern you shall find.*

One more to go... what comes after 61467 steps? 61468 steps... What's with that URL again?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61468-IRC-Quotes-Thread



Spoiler: Story Text (Part 3)








You've found the lantern! Report this post to claim your collectible.
Thank you for taking part in The Bell Tree's Halloween 2013 event!
Please do not link your friends to this thread! Spoilers, sweetie.


An eerie purple glow shines towards you from in-between the collapsed structures. After a few minutes of digging through the rubble you notice what looks to be the lantern. It's old and dusty but somehow the light continues to glow. *"You have to go back!"* is echoed in your head as you grab the lantern, in the voice of the mysterious man.

You make your way to The Woods. As you approach this dark place the fog that surrounds it seems to retreat around the light of the lantern and branches bend back out of your way as you walk through.

Deeper and deeper you go and lantern glows brighter and brighter. Unlike last time, walking to the center of the forest is almost effortless. You see spirits watching you from afar and their shrieks of terror being carried towards you in the wind, but none dare approach the light of the lantern.

You soon find your way to the bell tree. As you walk closer to the tree you hear another echo through your head, *"You have returned! Quickly, hang the lantern on the branch in front of you."*

As you hang the lantern on the branch the light within begins to pulse, growing even brighter until it's almost blinding you. The light seems to be absorbed into the tree and the chiming from the leaves grows louder. Looking up you notice all the leaves also starting to glow in the same purple light and you hear loud wailing coming from all around the forest.

Standing in awe, with this purple light now all around you, you see shadowy figures fly towards you from out of the forest and be absorbed into the tree. Soon enough *the biggest spirit of them all appears above the bell tree*, casting a dark shadow over you and a deep voice booms down in your direction.

"What have you done?! Foolish mortal, *Jack's tricked you!* I am The Last Tree Ghost? I shall not forget this treachery."

The large spirit quickly fades into the leaves of the tree as the mysterious man, who you now know to be Jack, floats up out of the tree he had previously been abducted in to. *He begins cackling*, the smile on his pumpkin face growing larger than normal and you hear him yell, *"The spirits are gone and The Woods finally belong to me!* I have waited too long for this moment. No longer does The Last Tree Ghost rule over me or these woods! Thank you for your service, friend. You are no longer needed."

As soon as he finishes speaking the purple light engulfs you, propelling you back through the forest and to the edge of the tree line. *The light envelopes The Woods and in a flash, the forest disappears*, the cackling of Jack still bouncing around the surrounding area.

On the still glowing earth below where The Woods used to be you notice some scorched text, stepping closer you can make out that it reads, *"I will return, and when I do, The Bell Tree shall be mine"*



To solve the riddle and claim the reward, participants reported that thread with anything they wanted. They received the Ancient Lantern item reward for their hard work and forever gloated in The Deep Woods. *From our tallying, about 103 members received the Ancient Lantern item.*

There may have been a couple alternative methods used for some parts, but this is how it was originally designed and intended by us.

Have a lovely day on the behalf of the Staff here at The Bell Tree.  And remember, we're your friends and murder isn't a nice thing to do. It's also illegal.

*Credits*
Jas0n, Kaiaa, Prof Gallows, and Justin for the riddle and story work.
Jeremy, and Jas0n for the theme work.
Thunder, Jas0n, and Justin for the item graphical work.
Jennifer, Justin, Thunder, Jas0n, and Andy for the item distribution work.
Justin, and Jeremy for the behind the scenes admin work.
The entire Staff team for moral support and having a good time with everyone in The Woods boards. 



Spoiler



<Jubs> man writing this second riddle part
<Jubs> we're gonna get ****ing killed
<Jas0n> LOL
<Jubs> when they read the number part
<Jubs> there might be mass suicides
<Jas0n> That's what I'm hoping


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 1, 2013)

Like.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 1, 2013)

"That's what I'm hoping"

D: You monster!

Gosh I was like 'wait WHAT' when I finally figured it out. I never expected to have to look at the URL.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for revealing the answer, that was amazing!


----------



## Astrology (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you for an amazing quest and an epic riddle!! I sure as hell facepalmed when I realised what I had to do xD


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Should have used my laptop than my iPad, Safari doesn't show the full URL until you touch it DX


----------



## rubyy (Nov 1, 2013)

I've had a lot of fun, and when I say fun, I mean fun! Thank you! This was really creative too!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

As expected, it was something that would genuinely make me go "Ohhh".

Oh well. ~,~

Oh, thanks staff for this. c:


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Should have used my laptop than my iPad, Safari doesn't show the full URL until you touch it DX



Yep, that's what we meant when we said that you might have an easier time on a desktop computer, but it's still possible on an iPad or something similar.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Justin said:


> Yep, that's what we meant when we said that you might have an easier time on a desktop computer, but it's still possible on an iPad or something similar.


My laptop couldn't connect to the internet so I had no choice. This was still an amazing time though, thanks staff! Can't wait to see what suicidal riddle you make up next :3


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 1, 2013)

You guys are the best.


----------



## Zander (Nov 1, 2013)

*head desk


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't even see the full url on my kindle. That's why I didn't find it.

I also would have never thought to look at the url anyways..


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm actually quite surprised at how many people managed to figure out the lantern. I was anticipating that we would have to give many more hints.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Nov 1, 2013)

Huge thanks to the Staff for all the effort they put into the Woods event. I loved the story (I look forward to the next chapter, dun dun dun), and I had a fun (and sometimes frustrating) time solving the riddles.


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah see, I'm not so surprised I didn't get it.. I NEVER would have gotten that in a million years  .. So tbh, I don't feel stupid, hehe

Well done everyone who worked on it! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Farobi (Nov 1, 2013)

THIS RIDDLE RUINED MY WEEKEND THANKS A LOT :BLUSH:


----------



## Amyy (Nov 1, 2013)

Farobi said:


> THIS RIDDLE RUINED MY WEEKEND THANKS A LOT :BLUSH:



ikr ahahahahah aw


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 1, 2013)

Glad you guys enjoyed it! It was a difficult riddle but please don't murder us!
If you murder us there will be no chances to see if the story continues D=


----------



## Dark (Nov 1, 2013)

Too bad there was no dark candy


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 1, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Glad you guys enjoyed it! It was a difficult riddle but please don't murder us!
> If you murder us there will be no chances to see if the story continues D=



No promises  .. But it was clever!


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 1, 2013)

I love how the announcement says "miraculously" instead of something like "mysteriously" lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 1, 2013)

Darn, I knew I was missing something! D: If it wasn't for how the post was supposed to be aligned I would've gotten it right. D: I feel so dumb now, and now I want that scroll so bad. Dx


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 1, 2013)

I really like the idea of having us complete a quest to earn collectibles. We need more of this, as it was really fun.
So sad to not see the dark candy come back though. <|3 Whiney, whine, whine.

- - - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/tags.php?tag=iloveyou


----------



## VioletPrincess (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a difficult time on my phone because it shows  just the first part of the URL.  On my laptop the browser brought the URL up at the bottom and only if you opened the bottom bar.  It wasn't until I opened Google Crome and went to the IRC thread.  Its had the complete URL and then I saw it.  I had already had the idea of adding the 1 to 61467 (Even reported the map thread with that number).  I am horrible at riddles and no one that I asked for help figured it out either.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 1, 2013)

The first riddle was cool but the second one sucked.


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 1, 2013)

....I didn't even solve the 2nd riddle like this, I feel bad :/ I used google >.> /PLEASEDON'TTAKEMYCOLLECTABLEAWAY


----------



## Amyy (Nov 1, 2013)

the second one was hard.

everyone was telling me to look at the whole page and i didnt think of the address bar and tabs and stuff :c


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 1, 2013)

I felt like I was doing it wrong by looking up at the URL.

"Certainly this isn't the proper way to solve the riddle?" Berri thought, "This feels like it's cheating. I must be missing something. *stares at the page for 20 minutes* OH SCREW IT. *finds the page* WELP."


----------



## rubyy (Nov 1, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> the second one was hard.
> 
> everyone was telling me to look at the whole page and i didnt think of the address bar and tabs and stuff :c



Ya understand OUTSIDE THE BOX?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 1, 2013)

SockHead said:


> The first riddle was cool but the second one sucked.



I preferred the second one, personally. @-@ But it felt more riddle-y to me than the first one.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 1, 2013)

I did not even know there were an "event" lol


----------



## Amyy (Nov 1, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Ya understand OUTSIDE THE BOX?



i understand it nowww


----------



## Jake (Nov 1, 2013)

should've used my HQ scroll I made on MS paint and not that POS but finally know what IRC means holla jesus


----------



## HaleyRocksSocks (Nov 1, 2013)

The second riddle drove me crazy. Late last night I was pondering what the hint meant by "outside the box"....at some point in my delirious state I even considered that this "box" was my entire computer monitor and the answer was somewhere in my room. I actually thought "But how do they know where I live!?" D:
Yeah, I pretty much considered EVERYTHING before I actually got it. XD


----------



## trea (Nov 1, 2013)

I really enjoyed this, it was exciting and I love my lantern (it definitely took me a few hours though)  Thanks to everyone who worked on the riddles!


----------



## pengutango (Nov 1, 2013)

This event was a lotta fun! I enjoyed it!!  You guys did an awesome job with this and I can't wait to see what other event ideas you all come up with.

First one was almost a no brainer since it was less of a riddle and more of "finding the letters that correspond to the symbols" kinda thing (and I'm generally pretty good at those), but 2nd one drove me crazy, just like for many others. :/ 

I felt kinda stupid when I asked my boyfriend to look at it and he solved it almost instantly. >.< He didn't tell me what the answer was as I told him not to tell me, but gave me a clue that helped. Still felt a lil dumb after figuring it out though.


----------



## Xanarcah (Nov 1, 2013)

I really enjoyed both riddles and the entire event as a whole. Great job, and thanks again to everyone who worked on it! 

Hope to see more awesome events here in the future~


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 1, 2013)

I really enjoyed this event it was fun . Big thanks to those who made this for the hard work .


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 1, 2013)

lol these were actually pretty good and entertaining too. can't wait to see what you guys come up with next halloween o3o really awesome job on all of it~


----------



## Laurina (Nov 1, 2013)

I preferred the second riddle over the first. Both were enjoyable but I like a challenge. 
"The North Pole" during Christmas time? Well, I'm sure you have plenty of events and hard work in the future up your selves. Good luck! And thanks again for everything you all do in making such wonderful things happen c:


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm about to start crying..
I'm so stupid..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> I'm actually quite surprised at how many people managed to figure out the lantern. I was anticipating that we would have to give many more hints.



You really should have.
"Think outside the box. Literally" doesn't mean anything about the freaking URL place. -.-


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for The Woods! I hope I can play it soon!


----------



## Laurina (Nov 2, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> You really should have.
> "Think outside the box. Literally" doesn't mean anything about the freaking URL place. -.-



I thought it was a really cleaver and helpful hint. If you look at it as a whole (if you used a computer - not sure about all mobile devices) the largest box would be the site. Just outside of the box -literally- is the URL.



I'm really sorry you didn't get in ZanessaGaily :c I was rooting for you.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 2, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> I thought it was a really cleaver and helpful hint. If you look at it as a whole (if you used a computer - not sure about all mobile devices) the largest box would be the site. Just outside of the box -literally- is the URL.
> View attachment 16538
> 
> I'm really sorry you didn't get in ZanessaGaily :c I was rooting for you.



When I saw box, I meant the box around the post, not outside the whole website


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 2, 2013)

Or......:


Spoiler: spoiler







LOL.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 2, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> When I saw box, I meant the box around the post, not outside the whole website



yeah, me too.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 2, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Or......:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...





- - - Post Merge - - -

i spent about 36 hours on the riddle


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Or......:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...



Darn, I should have tried that. Considering the ridiculous things I did to try and find it. lol


----------



## Prisma (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh my dear lord. The url...;_;... Yup i see why everyone is facepalming.... Ima explode now -EXPLODES-


----------



## Amyy (Nov 2, 2013)

Wolfie said:


> Oh my dear lord. The url...;_;... Yup i see why everyone is facepalming.... Ima explode now -EXPLODES-



no kidding..

i was kicking myself


----------



## Prisma (Nov 2, 2013)

Wait thats what im hoping?

SADISTIC MOTHER DUCKERS ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -



sorrynotsorry said:


> no kidding..
> 
> i was kicking myself



Im kicking myself right now ;_;


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, here I am in my final minute.
It's Hipp-ew's fault.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 2, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Or......:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...



That would have saved me a ton of time.
I went as far as searching the page source, searching 61468 in the search box. Looked at most of the thread ID in Brewster's. I didn't notice it in the URL, I noticed the ID in the bottom left hand corner of the site -.-


----------



## Prisma (Nov 2, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Well, here I am in my final minute.
> It's Hipp-ew's fault.



score:10. For landing.


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 2, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> That would have saved me a ton of time.
> I went as far as searching the page source, searching 61468 in the search box. Looked at most of the thread ID in Brewster's. I didn't notice it in the URL, I noticed the ID in the bottom left hand corner of the site -.-



Google is my best friend <3 LOL.

I tried back tracking to solve the riddle itself....and I couldn't, so I would have never gotten it if I didn't google the number. Hahah


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 2, 2013)

I went on the IRC and added 61467 = 18 + 1 = 19, so I went to those pages or posts. 
I didn't realize you weren't supposed to do that.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 2, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I went on the IRC and added 61467 = 18 + 1 = 19, so I went to those pages or posts.
> I didn't realize you weren't supposed to do that.



Yeah, I did a few addition stuff with dates, pages, threads. 
For the one step to go I thought it meant "next page" which lead me to the Glee tread. I googled TBT lantern/ancient lantern so many times because I thought we were looking for an actual lantern!
And that's when I finally realized 61467+1=61468 and searched and searched until I noticed the URL.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 2, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Yeah, I did a few addition stuff with dates, pages, threads.
> For the one step to go I thought it meant "next page" which lead me to the Glee tread. I googled TBT lantern/ancient lantern so many times because I thought we were looking for an actual lantern!
> And that's when I finally realized 61467+1=61468 and searched and searched until I noticed the URL.



well.

someone said they misclicked and ended up finding it, so what did i do? i read everything and was looking for links.
and then i added the numbers to find a page.
and then i thought we were suppose to find a lantern so i was like looking in the background and stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i literally read everything about 4 times.


----------



## Prisma (Nov 2, 2013)

...it was a good riddle though despite the headaches and now faceplaming moments ;_; it was semi-fun~ thanks yew!


----------



## Caius (Nov 2, 2013)

Guys, remember you can edit your posts instead of posting multiple times in a row. Even with the post merge, it's a bit distracting.


----------



## aetherene (Nov 2, 2013)

The second riddle wasn't too hard to figure out. I've gone through so many contests on another forum that involved changing forum and thread numbers to find hidden threads with the next clue.

It was a fun contest regardless.  I wish it was a bit longer though.


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2013)

At least I got one haha <3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 2, 2013)

I didn't get anything... ;_; And it's all because of me being stupid... ;_________; /suicidaljump


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2013)

Farobi said:


> THIS RIDDLE RUINED MY WEEKEND THANKS A LOT :BLUSH:



I just noticed the url hahaha


----------



## Farobi (Nov 2, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I just noticed the url hahaha



I kept on cping you the irc quotes thread link and you still didnt get it heh.

congrats though <3


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 2, 2013)

I feel SOOOO dumb and stupid that I didn't get that!! I was looking at the right thread as well! I just didn't look at the url! XD


----------



## Souji (Nov 2, 2013)

This was fun, even tho I spent my night until 6am to solve it c:
And I figured out that the number was for the thread but I actually found the lantern page with the tag iloveyou. I saw it in couple posts in The Woods but I knew it was an user on the website too. So out of curiosity I clicked it and found the lantern


----------



## Dandie (Nov 2, 2013)

AHA. I DID GET THE FIRST RIDDLE RIGHT. Jack was ignoring me. ;-;


----------



## Farobi (Nov 2, 2013)

Melody said:


> AHA. I DID GET THE FIRST RIDDLE RIGHT. Jack was ignoring me. ;-;


what was your answer??


----------



## Dandie (Nov 2, 2013)

Farobi said:


> what was your answer??



TBT HER ELE LE


----------



## Amyy (Nov 2, 2013)

Melody said:


> TBT HER ELE LE



it had to be

the bell tree


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Did the entire thing on an iPad. Go me. Anyway, the first riddle had me with TBT and a bunch of gibberish. The second riddle I got fast, but I misread the number as 61647.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 2, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> Did the entire thing on an iPad. Go me. Anyway, the first riddle had me with TBT and a bunch of gibberish. The second riddle I got fast, but I misread the number as 61647.



complete opposite.

lolol


----------



## Astrology (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm surprised more people didn't know that threads had numbers o-o Maybe it's because I've spent much of my online time on forums, but I truly am surprised. That was the first thing I did when I saw the number. I knew I was in the right place from looking at the tags xD Took me a hell of a long time to figure out the 'next step' thing xD I was going to the next page, next post, next line, staring at it over and over until I realised the steps were topic numbers T3T I facepalmed so much. It really was so well hidden!

As for the hint of 'outside the box', even when I'd got the lantern it took me a while to click what it meant xD When I did I realised it was a good hint xDDD In terms of confusion, the first one confused me for the longest time. I'd noticed a few days ago Brewster and Re-Tail had changed their names slightly, but didn't think for once to look there to decipher the code x3x As soon as I worked it out I got it xD I did actually give up on the first one for a while xD


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I kept on cping you the irc quotes thread link and you still didnt get it heh.
> 
> congrats though <3



What I did was change the number soooo in url 61467 + 1 = 61468



Melody said:


> AHA. I DID GET THE FIRST RIDDLE RIGHT. Jack was ignoring me. ;-;



Maybe because he is offline.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Nov 2, 2013)

I was looking at the post URL's in the IRC page, not the URL for the the IRC page.... :|

Then it hit me....


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2013)

Melody said:


> AHA. I DID GET THE FIRST RIDDLE RIGHT. Jack was ignoring me. ;-;





Melody said:


> TBT HER ELE LE



Really? Did you read my post at all?



Justin said:


> Some participants used "TBT HER ELE LE", "T B T E R H L E E L E", or some other odd variant. These reports did not count unless they specifically stated "The Bell Tree" somewhere in their report, or implied that they recognized it was referring to The Bell Tree.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 2, 2013)

I knew about topic numbers up in the URL bar, but I never thought in a million years a solution to a forum riddle would involve fiddling with the url. It just felt so cheat-y/hax to me when I did it that I felt like I HAD to be doing it wrong. Like I missed a little link edited into someone's signature or something.

I'm glad to know I did it the right way though. >>;


----------



## Joey (Nov 2, 2013)

I feel like punching myself, I had all the letters and I was reading across instead of down. I probably wouldn't have gotten the lantern though.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Nov 2, 2013)

I noticed this before, but is it just me or does anyone else see a Pokeball under the word lantern on the map?


----------



## Spizenix (Nov 2, 2013)

I just joined, so I missed it. D:


----------



## pengutango (Nov 2, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Or......:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...



Why didn't I think of that? XD


----------



## Eloise (Nov 2, 2013)

IT WAS THE URL?! Darn it. -.- Why did I never even glance at the URL?


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 2, 2013)

I didn't bother with either because im dumb and I couldn't be bothered. BUT I GOT CANDY SO EVERYTHING IS A- OKAY


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 2, 2013)

One of 103, eh?  Not bad at all!


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 2, 2013)

I would've never gotten this! Because I'm really no good at solving riddles...

And Horus so totally didn't tell me in the IRC. ^_^


----------



## Laurina (Nov 2, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> I noticed this before, but is it just me or does anyone else see a Pokeball under the word lantern on the map?



I totally thought that was a clue...  cause everyone kept yelling at me to look closely at the map.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 3, 2013)

This is why there should of been a proper warning about using the computer instead of anything else because it was impossible to do on my phone.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 3, 2013)

Fearthecuteness said:


> This is why there should of been a proper warning about using the computer instead of anything else because it was impossible to do on my phone.


Or listening to what Justin said saying that you would have an easier time on a desktop.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Or listening to what Justin said saying that you would have an easier time on a desktop.



I feel even more stupid because I looked on a desktop too... ;-;


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't believe I didn't get it. It was kind of obvious. I feel stupid.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 4, 2013)

Fearthecuteness said:


> This is why there should of been a proper warning about using the computer instead of anything else because it was impossible to do on my phone.



This isn't 100% true though--while some people's phones/Ipads/etc. may not, my phone, my dad's iPad, and my mother's Kindle ALL show the address bar. It really varies per type of phone. Also, even on a phone that may not show it, when clicked it'll usually mention the address loading SOMEWHERE as well.


----------



## Horus (Nov 4, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I would've never gotten this! Because I'm really no good at solving riddles...
> 
> And Horus so totally didn't tell me in the IRC. ^_^



Are you trying to give me a heart attack? >:l


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 5, 2013)

For the first riddle, I thought it was read left to right, so when I saw the second left one with one and the middle ones with two, I knew it had to be read down. XD

I wish the hint was a little easier to understand for number 2.


----------

